# Think my russian tortoise is dying



## ecuaman2000 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello everyone, so my Russian tortoise named Vegas suffered a lot of smoke inhalation. The heat lamp fell into his substrate and began to burn and his tank was full of smoke. He seems to be physically okay (no signs of burns) but he is not eating, and his eyes are swollen shut. I have been soaking him in water to see if it helps his eyes but not much progress. Does anyone have any suggestion?

Thanks for the help.
-Javier


----------



## Sudhira (Feb 20, 2010)

Get Vegas to the vet, perhaps an oxygen tent might help...


----------



## shelber10 (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh this has happened to me twice but my sulcata is fine I hope everything is alright


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 20, 2010)

Get him to a vet! Where are you located?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree to go to a vet ASAP. We have a vet list on the main page that lists this vet:

George Stoecklin
N. Las Vegas Animal Hospital
2437 E. Cheyenne
N. Las Vegas, NV 89030
Tel: (702) 642-5353
Fax: (702) 642-0669

As a side note, what kind of set up do you have for the lamp and how are you making sure this won't happen again? I ask this to make sure your tort is safe, and also to make sure I am doing everything I can for my tort to stay safe. Fire is my biggest worry. Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi...I agree...get him to a vet. He needs eye drops and needs the vet to listen to his breathing. He probably needs medication for his breathing.
Good luck
Patsy


----------



## samstar (Feb 20, 2010)

I put tiles and bricks ont he base of my lamp holder to make sure it does not drop into it's enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2010)

The vet has little isolettes that they can put the tortoise into that will give him more oxygen. It takes time for the lungs to heal, and he needs the extra oxygen while he's healing.

Good luck. I hope he gets well.


----------



## ecuaman2000 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I am in Brooklyn NY will try to find a vet. Today he has his eyes open, unfortunately I don't think he can see through one of them. I hope this will go away. In the mean time i am going to keep soaking him. The set up is a 30 gallon tank. And the heat lamp was bumped into and dropped into the substrate. I guess if you have a classroom set up make sure it is tapped securely.


----------



## terryo (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm in Staten Island, and if you're looking for a good vet, this is the one I go to.
http://nahnyc.com/index.htm


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 21, 2010)

Oops I saw Vegas and thought the location not the torts name. Thanks Terry for the vet recommendation for the OP.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 22, 2010)

How is Vegas today?

Still hanging on?

Any vet analysis?


----------



## ecuaman2000 (Feb 23, 2010)

Guys thank you for all the support. Today Vegas looks much better. He has new substrate, a secured heat lamp, and eye drops. Heis walking around in his home and he actually ate!

So he seems to be better but I am still keeping a close eye on him and will continue the soaking. 


I will keep you all posted and thanks again for all the help.

-Javier


----------



## webskipper (Feb 23, 2010)

Glad to hear it.

Clamp lamp need to be secured with hooks or brackets so they cannot ever drop into the tank. I recommend the dome style lamps hung from hooks and then zip tied or secured with mechanic's wire.


----------



## ecuaman2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, the heat lamp is tied and taped and very well secured. I hope it doesnt happen again. So i am being a guilty parent and am now looking to see how to better suit his home. What do you guys think is the best substrate for Vegas my russian tortoise?

Currently i am using 

Zoo Med Premium Repti Bark


----------

